# 11 To 1 Worm Gear For Rotary Table



## ih8beingold (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a 11:1 worm from a snowblower. Would this be suitable to make a rotary table or does the math not work. Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess it would be a bit difficult to make a dial for it, it works out to 32.7272...... degrees per handwheel revolution.  Mechanically it would work, but the table might turn kind of fast relative to the handwheel, so maybe not the easiest to use.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 20, 2015)

It is also unlikely that the gear and worm are cut precisely enough to make a practical rotary table.


----------



## ih8beingold (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you both. Perhaps I'll go back to my original idea of making a manual direct (no gear) table with 360 degree marks on it with a lock pin arrangement and a simple handle. Perhaps I could drill holes in the faceplate for my lathe so it could do double duty on the mill or lathe.  I'd still like a rotary table some day when I'm wealthy. LOL


----------



## dcheff (Jul 30, 2015)

I see auctions all the time in ontario on bidspotter. I bought a dividing head last year for 100 bucks if thats what you are looking for. check them out


----------

